# κρουνοποιία



## Ambrose (Sep 5, 2008)

Tapware? Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2008)

Το οποίο στους Αμερικανούς γίνεται faucet ware;

Κρουνοποιία κανονικά πρέπει να είναι tapware manufacture. Και τα προϊόντα της, tapware. Οπότε, ό,τι ζητάει το κείμενό σου.


----------



## Elena (Sep 5, 2008)

Στα βιαστικά... θα στρεφόμουν προς το «*faucet*».

Π.χ. «Faucet (Works)».

και κρουνοποιΐα υγειονομικής χρήσης>sanitary faucets κ.λπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 5, 2008)

Χαιρετώ και ευχαριστώ σας και τους δύο. Στο κείμενό μου λέει κρουνοποιία κι εννοεί τα προϊόντα, βρύσες και όλα τα σχετικά που είναι εγκατεστημένα σ' ένα κτίριο. Οπότε νομίζω ότι και τα δύο που έχουν προταθεί, είναι σωστά.


----------

